# Newly designed website/blog. Your feedback and critique sought.



## achtungbarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I'd love to read your opinions and critique on my newly designed photography website/blog. What do you think of the layout, colour sceme, usability etc ? I've tried to keep the design as simple and clean as possible.

I've recently tried to make the site social media friendly by adding facebook and twitter "follow me" links.

I decided to put the blog section as the home page so that there would regularly be fresh content on the home page. Do you think this works?

Home / Blog - Barry O Carroll Photography

All your comments and critiques are very much welcome.

Thanks.

Barry


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 3, 2011)

easy to view & use
could use a little more pizazz


----------



## thefool (Jan 4, 2011)

2nd to pizazz its very plain, but that isn't a bad thing, sometimes colorful backgrounds and pizazz can take away from the photos that you are showing, so something neutral is good  I like the top bad and the ease of your website.

ps. your pictures are amazing


----------



## Krissy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the ease and simplicity of the website, but for me the background is a bit distracting. My eyes keep drifting over to look at it instead of the content. Also, I think it might help the top bar look less congested if you grouped some of the links together. For example, maybe you could put the link to your Flickr account in the About Me section or on the right side bar under your twitter account link. Other than that it seems great! :thumbup:


----------

